# Mailserver wechseln



## StephenKing (24. Okt. 2011)

Hi,

ich würde gerne den Mailserver auf dovecot wechseln.

Bei der ISPconfig-Installation war die Nutzung von Mail auf dem Server noch nicht so vorgesehen. Courier war wohl schon irgendwie installiert, aber weder aktiv, noch korrekt konfiguriert (jedenfalls finde ich nichts von wegen der MySQL-Anbindung).

Genau die ist es aber, die mir bei Dovecot jetzt fehlt. Kann ich ISPconfig dazu bringen, den zu konfigurieren, oder muss ich die Config (zb /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf) von einem anderen Server händisch kopieren und anpassen?

Habe schon in System die Mailfunktionalität deaktiviert und nach Wartezeit aktiviert sowie die Mailserver zwischen courier und dovecot hin- und hergewechselt.

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort
Steffen


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2011)

Die Vorgehensweise ist wie folgt:

1) Courier deinstallieren.
2) Dovecot installieren
3) ISPConfig 3 neu runter laden, entpacken, das update.php script starten und die Dienste neu konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## StephenKing (24. Okt. 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## GrafPorno (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

funktioniert das ganze auch, wenn unter Courier schon Domains und Postfächer eingerichtet sind?



Zitat von Till:


> Die Vorgehensweise ist wie folgt:
> 
> 1) Courier deinstallieren.
> 2) Dovecot installieren
> 3) ISPConfig 3 neu runter laden, entpacken, das update.php script starten und die Dienste neu konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2012)

Das geht nicht ganz so einfach da die mailbox Struktur anders ist. Ich hab dafür aber mal ein script geschrieben, siehe Anhang. Es gehen aber custom mail filter die nicht über den filter editor geschrieben worden sind dabei verloren.


----------



## GrafPorno (2. Apr. 2012)

Alles klar, danke! Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## GrafPorno (3. Apr. 2012)

Ok, ich hätte vorher noch 2 Fragen:

- Welche Rechte muss der Remote-User haben?
- Wie kann ich ein ispconfig_update erzwingen? Normalerweise sagt mir das script "There are no updates available for ISPConfig.."


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2012)

> - Welche Rechte muss der Remote-User haben?


Alle Mail Funktionen.



> - Wie kann ich ein ispconfig_update erzwingen? Normalerweise sagt mir das script "There are no updates available for ISPConfig.."


Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, z.B. das manuelle Update was in den Release notes beschrieben ist oder aber Du änderst die Versionsnummer in den config.inc.php Dateien auf die Vorversion, also 3.0.4.2


----------



## GrafPorno (4. Apr. 2012)

Ok, hat geklappt. thnx


----------



## GrafPorno (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich hätte jetzt doch noch eine Frage: Seit dem Mailserver-Wechsel habe ich folgendes Problem: 
Ich rufe mein Postfach von mehreren Rechner per IMAP mit Thunderbird ab und stelle immer wieder fest, dass Emails, die ich mit dem einem Client gelöscht habe, auf dem anderen Client immer noch vorhanden sind. 
Ich weiss, dass das jetzt nichts mit ISPconfig zu tun hat - aber vielleicht hast Du ja eine Ahnung, wo das Problem liegen könnte?


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2012)

Ist es die gleiche Imap Client software oder eine andere?
Hst Du fehler im mail.log bzw mail.warn oder mail.err?


----------



## GrafPorno (9. Mai 2012)

Ich benutze nur den Thunderbird (immer die aktuellste Version) und dann ist da noch ein Email-Client auf meinem Android.

mail.err ist leer und im mail.log kann ich keine Fehler sehen (habe einmal nach imap und noch nach error gegrept).

Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal den Posteingang genau angesehen. Es gibt Mails, die ich Zuhause auf meinem PC gelöscht habe und die ich hier (Büro) noch in der Übersicht angezeigt bekomme. Klicke ich diese Mail dann an, so kann er mir den Inhalt der Mail nicht anzeigen. 
Das heisst für mich doch, dass die Mail auf dem Mailserver gelöscht wurde, die anderen Clients das aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mitbekriegen. 

Müsste dann ja eher ein Dovecot/Thunderbird Problem sein?


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2012)

Möglicherweise hat Thunderbird das alles gecached und hat daher die Änderung nicht mitbekommen. Versuch mal testweise das caching zu deaktivieren.


----------

